# Just when you thought it could'nt get any worse....



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

Jazz lose to seven men on a basement dwelling team at home. Could a more talented team do any more to prove they lack any heart, courage, dicipline, desire, drive, will power, or testicular fortitude? I say no! This team should be noted in the annals of history as the quitters among quitters. Great rotation Sloan, and way it inspire these prima donnas to what may be the most embarassing loss in Jazz history. And I thought it was hard to be a bronco's fan.


----------



## FishMogul (Sep 8, 2007)

neverdrawn said:


> And I thought it was hard to be a bronco's fan.


at least we as Bronco fans can celebrate past championships.. but of late it has been hard.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

The only bright spot of the last 2 losses is it seems Boozer is finally starting to get broken in again. In SanAn he drove to the hoop quite a bit during the second half and tonight he finally put a bucket down with some authority by dunking it. The sad part is though even if Boozer can return to form there definitely more of a problem than just Boozer getting back to form. The locker rooms broke and something has to have happened because a wheel fell off and even if Booze gets going again the rest of the team seems to have already packed there bags. I have a feeling next game we better enjoy because unless they finally come back together as a group because it seems more and more like it could be the last win of our season. I sure feel like LA is our fate after tonight's loss. Through this rough stretch there is only two people I would give credit though, Deron and Ronnie B. it just doesn't seem like anyone else has given a sh** the last 2 weeks besides them and sad to say but I am more enticed by what is coming up in the off-season than the rest of the season and post-season we have to play because now it just seems our fate has been laid out for us and it will be home for the Clipps, in LA for 3 straight games back home for 2 and then sent packing home until Oct. Sad to say but it sure seems like that's what's happening now.


----------



## Dead Drifter (Nov 22, 2008)

Look at the bright side...they make the playoffs. I didn't think they'd do it, but they did. Of course, a sweep in the first round to the Lakers isn't much of a playoff run. Where's the fork? This team just proved tonight that they are done!


----------



## bowhunter3 (Oct 18, 2007)

The problem is the Jazz are on paper as good as anyone in the league, but you all know that the Jazz wont get any calls against the Lakers in the first round. That is not just a jazz homer, that is anyone against them, they would be much better being a 7 seed, playing someone else the first round. they will not beat the lakers in the first round. the best thing for the jazz is loosing and getting the 14th or 15th pick in the draft, package that and boozer for Bosh or the first pick in the draft and maybe the future will be alright for us Jazz fans :roll:


----------



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

The fact of the matter is, that no matter what, this year or next, if something does'nt change we will just repeat this cycle again. Remember the good ole days when Sloan would call someone out, or even question the manhood of all his players and they would respond? He acts like he's afraid of hurting someones feelings. He's either softened or is getting too old for the game. His style is in your face, no petty praise, hard work basketball. This newer, nicer Jerry isn't working. Perhaps D Willy needs to assert himself and get these whimps playing with some attitude or expose them for what they are. I agree with #1deer that Williams and Brewer are the only two worth a pinch of s**t right now.


----------



## Comrade Duck (Oct 24, 2007)

It's times like this that the team misses Larry. He had no problem letting guys know how dissatisfied he was in paying them good money for poor performance.

Shane


----------



## bowhunter3 (Oct 18, 2007)

As much as I love sloan, as a person, since I know him personally he needs to go, his time has past and we need a change. Larry would never fire sloan, and nobody shoud, he is one of the greatest coaches that the NBA has ever seen, but the time has come for a change and the Jazz need one NOW<\!!!! With Deron, they need to run, he still can become the best Point guard, but he needs to be free and run the team, and not look over his shoulder to see what play they need to run. Step down Jerry, they will be better without you, you are great but we need a change. i hope who ever is running the team will talk to him and tell him his time has come


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

I wouldn't be surprised to see the Jazz move out of Utah in the next 5 years. With the economy the way it is, the new owners of the Miller group, and players looking for bigger dollars that just are not there, this franchise will have to move on. It was a nice run, but it's pretty much a business decision now. Shed a tear and say GOODBYE!


----------



## Lycan (Sep 22, 2008)

HighNDry said:


> I wouldn't be surprised to see the Jazz move out of Utah in the next 5 years. With the economy the way it is, the new owners of the Miller group, and players looking for bigger dollars that just are not there, this franchise will have to move on. It was a nice run, but it's pretty much a business decision now. Shed a tear and say GOODBYE!


I'm going to have to agree. If Seattle can lose a team, SLC certainly can.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

So where do they go then? If SLC, one of the cities with the best attendance in the league loses their team, then name a city who can do better? It doesn't make sense to move right now. That's like buying high and selling low!


----------



## firedawg (Dec 20, 2007)

Yeah the Jazz suck this year, plain and simple....always choking, always losing to teams worse than them. Get rid of Jerry Sloan and make some front office changes. Otherwise sell the team and get a CBA team here.....


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Chaser said:


> So where do they go then? If SLC, one of the cities with the best attendance in the league loses their team, then name a city who can do better? It doesn't make sense to move right now. That's like buying high and selling low!


I said 5 years and they move. This franchise is in trouble. The players have issues. I think most of the players issues are with the coach. It's like being managed at work by a person who is always negative; a fault finder; rules by fear. It gets old and then you just want to bail or just not perform like you should. Larry Miller was the buffer between the players and the coach.


----------



## firedawg (Dec 20, 2007)

Yeah, bet the jazz get swept in the first round......they dont stand a chance, and they dont deserve the number 8 spot in the playoffs


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

firedawg said:


> Yeah, bet the jazz get swept in the first round......they dont stand a chance, and they dont deserve the number 8 spot in the playoffs


Question, who deserves the eight spot then? Serious question, I agree the Jazz will be lucky to win one game, but none of the teams below them deserve more IMO. The Jazz need a major shakeup, but with Boozer playing the way he is, he is pretty much worthless for trade value. :x


----------



## firedawg (Dec 20, 2007)

The utah flash?


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Lets just put the Grizzlies on the court... at least then Matt could keep his job. :lol:


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

See, I don't see them moving. The LHM Group owns the controlling interest in the ESA, which is the largest non-payroll expense to teams. So that is a huge advantage over other cities. Additionally, they are the only professional team in town, so they are not competing with other teams for entertainment dollars. Sure, the salaries are high. But games are selling out consistently. And here we are with the Jazz in the 8 spot, and in the play-offs for the third year in a row and we are ready to send them on their merry way? I don't see that happening. It really is rare for sports franchises to move when you think about it. They certainly are not equipped to win a title any time soon, but they are still a better than average team, and LHM always has been committed to putting a competative team on the floor. And they had that this year. Not that I like any excuses, but the two best players were out for considerable time this year. Enough that you can probably figure a 5 game swing in win total had D-Will and Boozer played them all. That would put the Jazz in the 3 spot. It is a game of inches and this year, those inches were not in the Jazz' favor.

I think it will be an interesting off season though. There is more potential this year for changes to the roster than in many previous years. Boozer can opt out. So can Ocur and Korver. Milsap and Brewer's contracts are up for re-negotiation. That is five of the top 7-8 players. Like I said in the other post, this off season will be a huge step in see how much O'Conner, Rigby, Greg Miller and Sloan earn their money. It shall be interesting.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Yeah, but they played better when the "SUPASTAR" was riding the pine. I was actually empressed with what they did without the "SUPASTAR".


----------



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

Personally I'm glad the Jazz are the 8th seed. The only thing more embarassing than a first round sweep would to be swept as the 3rd. seed. The way the Jazz closed the season this would have probably happened. I understand the philosophy of an average team built to sell tickets and keep salaries and overhead down but I think Larry tried to put one together to compete into the later rounds. Between the coaches and players they just fell flat on their faces. I too will be interested in the off season. Do they try to improve or just be talented enough to stay around 500 and keep the fans coming in. Glad it's not my decision or money or the line.


----------

